# Touchpad and syndaemon

## MdaG

Hi!

I'm trying to disable the tapping feature of the touchpad while typing. I've gotten most of my information from http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Synaptics_Touchpad and from this forum. But I can't get the part with syndaemon working first of all I'm not sure I'm using the right one. The executable I'm using is located at /etc/init.d/ but when I try to use it I get this error:

```
root@d800 init.d # ./syndaemon -i 1s

 * ERROR:  wrong args. (  -i / -i )

 * Usage: syndaemon { start|stop|restart }

 *        syndaemon without arguments for full help
```

I've tried reading the help but from was is fitted in aterm I don't get much wiser...Last edited by MdaG on Sun Dec 12, 2004 9:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nlightn

try

```
/etc/init.d/syndaemon start
```

and if you want it to start automatically every time you restart your computer, do

```
rc-update add syndaemon default
```

Both of these commands must be run as root, of course.

----------

## MdaG

Thanks! It seems to have  started. Now, how do I put it to use?   :Wink: 

*edit*

I don't understand how to configure/use it...

----------

## MdaG

I've added syndaemon to my default runlevel. Now what?

----------

## nlightn

Just found this which might be helpful.

NOTE:  The wiki suggests not adding syndaemon to any runlevel.

----------

## MdaG

 *schbond wrote:*   

> Just found this which might be helpful.
> 
> NOTE:  The wiki suggests not adding syndaemon to any runlevel.

 

Thanks, but it's same link as i reffered to in my first post   :Laughing:  , I've removed syndaemon from default runlevel now though. Problem is that the line 

```
# syndaemon -i 1s
```

 doesnt work as stated above.

----------

## mikers456

I'm just going to add to this, having just finished fighting with it, that there are two "syndaemons":

(1) A script in /etc/init.d that starts and stops the syndaemon client -- can only be used to start and stop (2) below.

(2) A syndaemon client located somewhere around /usr/X11R6/bin that detects whether the keyboard is being used, and turns the synaptics touchpad off for a period of time as told to by:

```

syndaemon -i 1s

```

where 1s is 1 second, 2s 2 seconds, 0.5s half a second, ad nausem.

(1) Shouldn't be used with rc-update probably because X11 isn't running until after boot is completed, so placing it in any boot or default run level will just cause errors.  Better to have it start either with X11 or after X11 has started.  When I refer to X11, I mean either Xorg or XF86.

(2) is the correct one to use.

Good luck!

----------

## BigBaaadBob

I don't think the advice in the previous message is correct, although the problem it mentions happens.  The /etc/init.d/syndaemon starts the other syndaemon correctly, so that it is correctly shut down and otherwise works like other Gentoo daemons.  But there is apparently a bug in that init script such that it doesn't wait until the X server has been started first.  I haven't yet figured out how to fix that yet.

EDIT: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2990529.html#2990529

----------

